
Old 1983 VT220 Serial Console Running Mac OS X - senorgusto
http://jstn.cc/post/8692501831
======
RexRollman
Terminal with SmartOS running NetBSD as a guest:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/1vxpdg/was_playin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/1vxpdg/was_playing_with_netbsd_as_a_guest_under_smartos/)

